# Buildscript Fehler weblogic/Deployer



## Flyer (3. Feb 2006)

hi

ich habe ein XML Script, um ein WAR-File zu bilden (wird mit ant ausgeführt).

folgender fehler tritt auf:

```
remove.war:
[echo] ... current Target : remove.war for TestProvBPService.war
[echo] Remove the war TestProvBPService.war with this parameters:
[echo] URL = localhost:7001
[echo] Server = local_server
[echo] USER = deployer
[code=Java] java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: weblogic/Deployer
[code=Java] Exception in thread "main"
[code=Java] Java Result: 1
deploy.war:
[echo] ... current Target : deploy.war for TestProvBPService.war
[echo] Deploy the war TestProvBPService.war with this parameters:
[echo] URL = localhost:7001
[echo] Server = local_server
[echo] USER = deployer
[code=Java] java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: weblogic/Deployer
[code=Java] Exception in thread "main"
```
Gemäss der Fehlermeldung tritt der Fehler auf folgender Zeile auf:

```
<java classname="weblogic.Deployer" fork="true" failonerror="yes">
```

fehlt mir irgend eine JAR-File das ich includen müsste damit diese classe "weblogic.Deployer" gefunden wird. Das weblogic.jar file habe ich included

Gruss Flyer


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Feb 2006)

WO hast du es included


```
<java classname="weblogic.Deployer" fork="true" failonerror="yes"> 
         <classpath>
           <pathelement location="weblogic.jar"/>
         </classpath>
       </java>
```


----------



## Flyer (3. Feb 2006)

danke...so hat es funktioniert...habe das weblogic.jar file dem class path weiteroben hinzugefügt...
denke aber das ich nee system variable falsch gesetzt hatte


----------

